
Exclusive Inclusivity - jstanley
https://status451.com/2016/11/06/exclusive-inclusivity/
======
PaulHoule
I think whenever you have a profession which is heavily male, the question to
ask is, "Why do women avoid this field?" but instead "Why do men stay?"

